
Suicide Helmet Constructed by a Genius Young Man - angry-hacker
https://www.bizarrepedia.com/the-suicide-helmet/
======
angry-hacker
According to a Reddit thread, this happened 40+ years ago.

But definitely interesting engineering for all the wrong reasons..

